
Why Do We Get Columbine So Wrong? - giardini
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG0PtwYJU0M
======
giardini
This was excellent and a real surprise from Caitlin Doughty, author of a New
York Times best seller.

Ms. Doughty discusses how the common narrative of Columbine veers away from
reality, how certain parties are vested in the common narrative and how
multiple incidents/individuals became blended into a mythical folk narrative
that lives on despite the truth. She also quickly gets to the gist of the
actors' motivations and what we need to do going forward.

Simply outstanding research and presentation by Ms. Doughty.

